# Road Tolls......I am getting confused.



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

There is an old saying which goes something like " A little bit of Knowledge is a dangerous thing". 
I think that is where I am currently at with the above.
Let me explain further.

We (the memsahib) and myself will be travelling by road into and out of Portugal on an increasingly frequent basis as the house construction progresses at Alcobaca.

It had been my intention to arrange (probably at a GALP station) a Via Verde dash top box thingy. I was going to do this as soon as entering Portugal on the next trip. Namely 1st week Feb.

I believe that the Via Verde box can be either pre-paid or bank account debited.
I am happy to do either, preferring if possible to do Bank A/C if given the choice.
Having now got some more reading done on this I am not so sure my plan is possible. 
So, can any of you good folks help me out with the following?

1. Is my plan to "buy/rent" a Via Verde box possible for a UK registered vehicle?
2. Do I need to produce any documents (knowing how the Portuguese love paper!!!!) over and above my Bank details.
3.Will a Via Verde box cover me for SCUT roads?
4. I had heard that some systems allow for electronic toll payment in Spain as well as Portugal.....can anyone shed any light on this.

Many thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> There is an old saying which goes something like " A little bit of Knowledge is a dangerous thing".
> I think that is where I am currently at with the above.
> Let me explain further.
> 
> ...


If you have a UK registered vehicle you will then be tied into the system as you need to supply your fiscal number and bank details to obtain a Via Verde electroninc box.
So watch out driving a UK reg car on PT roads!! You will be leaving yourself wide opne to being tracked down. If you are resident in Portugal you will need to matriculate your car or risk either a heavy fine together with the cost of importing the car, removing you car within a VERY short period of time, or if you refuse having you car confiscated and crushed.

The portuguese electronic system covers ONLY portugal at present. 
Via Verde covers for SCUD roads.

Have a read of a previous post
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/64597-a22-tolls-device.html


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> If you have a UK registered vehicle you will then be tied into the system as you need to supply your fiscal number and bank details to obtain a Via Verde electroninc box.
> So watch out driving a UK reg car on PT roads!! You will be leaving yourself wide opne to being tracked down. If you are resident in Portugal you will need to matriculate your car or risk either a heavy fine together with the cost of importing the car, removing you car within a VERY short period of time, or if you refuse having you car confiscated and crushed.
> 
> The portuguese electronic system covers ONLY portugal at present.
> ...


Thanks Siobhan
So, given that I am not likely to be spending more than 120 or 150 days at any one time in Portugal, plus we will not be permanent resident for the foreseeable future, (were that to change then I would replace the car with a PT registered vehicle or matriculate both of our cars) 

It seems that my options are as follows.

1. Temporary Device...........pre-loaded but with the issue of having to check when it needs "refilling"
2. Temporary Device ..........payment via Bank but this is just as open to tracking as a Via Verde
3. A Via Verde and make sure that I do not "overstay".

Would you agree?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

robc said:


> Thanks Siobhan
> So, given that I am not likely to be spending more than 120 or 150 days at any one time in Portugal, plus we will not be permanent resident for the foreseeable future, (were that to change then I would replace the car with a PT registered vehicle or matriculate both of our cars)
> 
> It seems that my options are as follows.
> ...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Silverwizard said:


> robc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Robc,
> ...


----------

